# Your favourite bait/ lure



## fishingkayaks (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey all,

I am used to fishing the waters of Africa, with lead head jigs and poppers, i am heading out to noosa this weekend on my yak, and i would just like a little help and advice on what to use as bait or what colour lure seems to be working at the mo.

Tight lines

Tim


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Tim. Prior to traveling up and down the coast of QLD, my favourite lure was a humble little 2" minnow soft plastic, transperant with either a shade of blue or green with small dark flecks through it. Its quite amazing how many fish these lures have accounted for me over the years. That said, up north (where you are going) I definitely had the most success with bibbed trolling lures with either a white or silver body and a red head. These seemed to catch just about anything. I also like the squidgy slick rigs in a similar colour scheme as well, either for casting and retrieving or juyst plain trolling.

My fav bait is squid, although I never got around to using it up north (works a treat down south) so I'm not sure how it would compare. Many years ago I did use squid to a lot of success of darwin, however, so there's no reason for me to think it wouldn;t work in the noosa area. Freshly caught live bait fish would certainly outfish just about anything where you are going I think.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

I have been using Lively Lures. See my photos of fish I have caught using them here:

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=12085

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=12132

As you can see I have caught 3 different types of fish within a couples of days of each other on the same lure. 3" Mad Mullet - 'Elton John' (Cost $12 from BCF)

I have never seen a fish take to a lure so much like this one.

I reckon if you are going to troll a couple of lures, buy a couple of Lively Lure Mad Mullets. One a bland colour and another a bright colour. Mix it up a bit. 
That's what I did and the fish seemed to prefer the Elton John Mad Mullet on those 2 occasions.
A couple of weeks ago I was casting and retrieving a white Mad mullet and caught a nice flatty and my first Estuary Cod on it.

Last Saturday arvo I was trolling a 4" Mad Mullet Lively lure - 'Bleeding Mullet' (See photo) and got hit big time. I was busted off by what I suspect to be a big Jack.









What's also great about the Lively Lures is that they are Australian made.
I hope this helps you.


----------



## SirFishalot (Sep 3, 2007)

My new favourite lure is the gulp 4 inch minnows....


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i can't go past a stiffy..... :shock: starlo and bushy's that is hehehe get yr minds out of the gutter!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Has anybody else been using the Lively Lures and having the same sort of success as myself?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Zone said:


> Has anybody else been using the Lively Lures and having the same sort of success as myself?


Zone.. i hope I'm wrong but it suddenly seems as though you have some sort of affliation with this company.. You've given them a massive personal endorsement (which is fine if they work), you've added pictures and you've even changed yor avatar to their company logo... You've then tried to keep the thread on this company's products rather than answering Tims question and moving on. Whats the story? :? :? :?

Sorry Tim for hijacking the thread slightly -hope to be back on track soon... 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken the name of this Thread is 'Your favourite bait/lure'

My favourite lures are the LIvely Lure range and I asked a question about whether other people use this lure and had success with it. Or is it is just me.
I am genuinly interested in what results people have had with these lures and who is using them and where.
I have never asked this question before. It is the first time.

I don't see anything wrong with concentrating on a particular lure for some time and get in depth knowledge on how it works and for who and where.

I thought we can choose what Avatar we have and what pictures we post (within reason). I'm sorry if you have a problem with that.

If you really want to know I got tired of my Avatar and I happen to like the Lively Lure logo, and I like using the lures as I have been catching fish on them and I know they work and love telling people they work and showing them fish I catch on them.

If I catch fish I like to help other people catch fish and vise versa.

As far as I can see we are completely on track with regards to the subject on this thread. 
I have seen other people rave on about particular products on other threads and if you look around the forum a bit more you will see that.

I understand that somebody is using the 'Jackal' logo as their Avatar. Have you quizzed them with regards to their use of that also?

I think it's great to have a thread about Lures as I haven't seen many. I'm surprised there hasn't been more additions to this Thread. I think it is a great subject.

Never mind, friends still?

ps Do you own any Lively Lues? They are great.  They have a website showing all the different types and colours also.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry if I have offended anybody by laying it on a bit thick about these lures but I am genuinly interested in what success other people have had with these lures. Surely there are other people who have used them.

I personally would love to see reviews on all lures. I thought this Thread was kind of aimed at that.

At the moment all I do is Eat, Sleep, work and fish so I am very passionate about my fishing.


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

Paul they are a good lure been around for a very long time and some off there small models are great as well .NOT AS GOOD AS ECOGEAR :lol: 
MILAN


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

G'day Milan!

I was going to call in on you today and say g'day but I missed the turn off. Probably just as well otherwise I would have spent too much time talking about fishing and not get enough work done.

And to keep on the subject of this Thread, yes, those lures have been around for a long time. I noticed that on some of the quality packaging that these lures come in is a 20th anniversary sticker.  

But seriously, I think it is always worthwhile pumping an Australian made product, especially if it is a good one.

Look at vegemite, I don't even like the stuff but it is Australian so thumbs up! (I think it still is anyway)

Anyway...................Bake and Shake!


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

WHATS WORK


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

I have been doing so much fishing lately I have actually almost forgotten what work is myself. I try to still do a little bit of work just to keep my hand in.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Tim are you ganna be fishing in the river or open waters? what fish are you targeting?

I know billybob uses Bomber lures in gold when fishing for Spanish macs in Noosa, but there not in season yet. You could do a search with noosa, to find more info. Sunshiner is another bloke who fishes Noosa, give him a PM. I'm sure he could help you out.

Zone, I have been using Elton John colours on Flatz Ratz lures and finding they work on occasions.......but I only got that colour because its pretty......whats your excuse.. :lol: BTW vegemite is owned by the Japanese whaling association.......they use it to lubricate there harpoons to stop the whale blood from sticking... :lol:

Yeah ecogear! now I Reckon Milan ought to give me a discount on them for all the shameless pluggin I give em'. :lol:


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

sure will. buy 5 sx 40 for $14 each


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

OK Wiseguy.................I decided to buy 2 Mad Mullet lures the other week. I wanted one to be bright coloured ie Elton John (didn't even know it was called that at first) and the 2nd lure to be a little bland in colour ie Bronze colour (not sure of it's actual name) then troll the both of them together and see what happened. The results speak for themself. 8)

That's my excuse ar-we-ther-yet and I'm sticking to it! :lol:


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i have one of those bleeding mullet madmullets. i got a nice estuary cod on it while hunting for jacks. also got a nice big flattie on it once too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Go the cheap-ass Trollcraft lures. They are cheap as chips, catch fish (trust me on this) have good action and even the hooks hold up pretty well, both against strain and oxidization. Don't get me wrong - I like ecogear and rappalla brands alot, but for the price, trollcraft are surprisingly effective. I think astro had a point when he made a post several months back about the effectiveness of inexpensive lures. Some of them hold their own with lures that cost twice as much. Same goes for placcies. I;ve had more success with Finn-S lures than any other brand and bang for buck, they always went a lot further.

I haven't tried the brand Zone is pimping, but I have tried gold bombers and the trollcraft variant actually proved just as effective for me. And no... I don't work for them


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Zone said:


> OK Wiseguy.................I decided to buy 2 Mad Mullet lures the other week. I wanted one to be bright coloured ie Elton John


To be fair one of the fish that set you on the path to loving the elton john was an estuary cod - if you dragged half a lemon with an alfoil skirt past a hungry estuary cod then it will eat it so I don't think that one should be factored into that lures success  

I do like the lively lures though - mainly because they are aussie made and finished quite well. Plus the micro mullets have a super tight action that makes them really hum when trolling (which I like).

Overall though the Ecogears are my favourite brand - finish and quality is awesome.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

> To be fair one of the fish that set you on the path to loving the elton john was an estuary cod - if you dragged half a lemon with an alfoil skirt past a hungry estuary cod then it will eat it so I don't think that one should be factored into that lures success


I have never caught an Estuary Cod until I used the Mad Mullet Lures.

In that case why don't we all just cut a sliver of rubber thong and stick a hook on it and jig for Flathead rather than buy expensive Soft Plastics.  
I think bream and flathead are the easiest fish to catch.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

> To be fair one of the fish that set you on the path to loving the elton john was an estuary cod - if you dragged half a lemon with an alfoil skirt past a hungry estuary cod then it will eat it so I don't think that one should be factored into that lures success


Haha beefs... funny buggar. I caught a few of these cod on my travels, all of which fell for the cheapo trollcraft lures mentioned above. I didn't find any challenge in hooking these fish, nor did I have a lot of fun bringing them in. They are less thrilling than flathead on valium. taste nice though


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

nambucca is FULL of bream.... not finicky or picky and easy as to catch... my kids have caught heaps!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

I think bream are great fish to catch for the kiddies or anyone starting out.

I couple months back I took my Nephew fishing and he caught the biggest bream he has ever caught. He was stoked. Over 1kg. Caught on plain stinky old bait.


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

BREAM ARE extremely challenging to people that cant fish :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ms said:


> BREAM ARE extremely challenging to people that cant fish :lol:


So ms....tell us. Whats the biggest bream you've caught? How, where, when?? Do you happen to have any photos??? :? :? Actually, do you ever go fishing?? :? :? Do you even own a yak? Sorry mate I've never read a trip report from you, but i have read your sledges and attacks on others... Its getting very boring...

How about this... if you don't have anything nice/positive to say, please don't say anything at all..


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

I havnt done much bait fishing in recent years and when I did it was just the basic bottom bouncing for flathead. We allways found it hard to go past fresh flattie for bait. And of course the times ive used squid pretty much everything will have a go at eating it, like the others have said.

When it comes to lures im a long way from an expert, but for what its worth my favorites are pearl blue and watermelon bass minnows in the sp range, closely followed by those snapbacks, I havnt used many of them but geez they are tough and stretchy.

Ive had even less experience with HBs but my fav is a little 5cm floating rapala in the redfin pattern, its retired now after years of freakish snag recoverys, my first bream on HB and first trout on a bibbed lure.

My favorite right now is those gulp sandworms, I havnt been using them long[just since I got the yak] but I like the way they look in the water and the fish seem to agree, ive had interest in them when the other sps had none.

cheers
Baldy


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

> BREAM ARE extremely challenging to people that cant fish


LOL

Of course we all know you are just having a joke ms.

People shouldn't get defensive over a comment like that. (Hopefully they won't anyway) I think it's good to have a laugh here every now and then. We don't want to be too serious here.

I personally find Bream a little boring having caught so many over the years growing up. Some stonkers too. (No photos as that was before the invention of the digital camera and I didn't own a film camera when I was 6 or 7)
This was mainly all landbased too not out of a Kayak.I used to use a piece of bread mixed in with cotton wool. (back in those days that was my favourite bait of choice) My hand reel was a piece of old stick with line wrapped around it and a rusty old hook.  
I don't catch many Bream these days because I don't fish for them.

Shake and Bake!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

yr gonna love nambucca then Sel! the buggers are everywhere!!!!


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Personally. I think the Rebel crawfish works well for bream. haven't used an sx40 yet, but hoping to get some from the parents for chrissie :lol:

P.S, less :x , and more  . The moderators are only trying to keep the atmosphere friendly, so don't bite their heads off... :lol:

Cheers,
Rowan


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWepxQpwAACTfgAAQQIeAECBAEAo//9+gMADZVhipojJo9NPUxTIwJ6hGqP1R5EA0AAAG1IKM0QNpqYJkyaRtHJzLTp3ZX7KDXpmv+Rc0MI5u1bbpyRqUjklUqFSebmY/A7E5qAwyKeqhnW8KDGso5NIpS6zCajZ0tvWG1GLLCbMEXMXnpGZuBY9rHteahwqgJv3N/flGZrXYlwjLF9B92kxiZW5yH6RhBHJidRQETLnOMMdDf4ND9MILOUKwq+7lRBx0iDIBZC03OkRWUo8EYopVhYPTaGjehFAyEv4u5IpwoSHU4oU4


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

I think lb for lb the bream is one of the best fighting fish you can catch..On light gear in around leases they are an extremely good sportfish and will bust you up at any opportunity..I haven't caught one in my kayak yet but can't wait for challenge...I have had good catches of both bream and flathead using Legend Lures but have just started using plastics so still pretty scratchy with them....
Cheers...Sparra


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Reddy. Wise choice deleting the posts.  You are my favourite Mod. Mild Modding is good Modding  
BTW is your avatar actually you?, there is something about it that reminds me of someone but can't put my finger on it.

Cheers.

Shake and Bake!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

personally i use a wide range of lures both hb and sp but am going to start making my own bucktail jigs.....these are very effective on all types of fish...can be big or small, any colour you like, can be cast, jigged and trolled, very cheap and easy to make....buying myself a vice and stuff for xmas and will something to do when the wet season is upon us...or me at least


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

I only use japanese lures, Im selling all my Aussies ones, they don't catch fish for me.

I'm going for more Jackalls,Ecogears, and any other quality japanese gear I can get my hands on.

My favs are still Jackall Tn60 and any red/gold coloured SX40, 

Cheers


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

Where do you get SX40's from???I only heard about them when I jioned up here...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

aha! A Queenslander.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWU18MYYAAC/fgAAQcGWAAiwjfBo///+gMADZZiITIMgAAAaGjQ0DUNT0R6KejU9Ro0APUA0GGqeSabRNCZD1MgaDCGR6jOBAwJdF5g8zpvMUAXlEslImsEY3zi1U601cJn6CYIWFyq3TbLZ6GpSSi3rSaqrBlAkgCIgRWuEpvxaCuyweEvuNzNJ0Ugl04UD0fAi5agbEQB1mQgbDCgKJpTCkUCEm7ppNH0KIhcxvyTFbMUtcP9YY0UgEvOK8yLRYaoHUJX2A7VB6V/X3TOcwuCxhFDVF1MTqkLHFIwQIgQrg5azBCwAmBRmYAWvWWIXIihGyCnUmOj7aov/i7kinChIJr4YwwA==


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

[mod: edited down a bit]

As for my favourite lures/bait..

Hard bodies would be the SX40 in colour 343 









AND colour 339









but they are mainly Bream lures...

Bait.. well I dont use bait.. the closest would be the mighty Gulp minnow.. in smelt most probably.. or nuclear chicken.. or pumpkinseed .. or.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Red I will chase some up...Davo's shop closed down a few months back...
Cheers...Sparra


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

I like peaches and cream and walks on the beach... Huh? Oh...

My opinions change every time I buy a new lure but here is what works constantly for me :
( I have not fished QLD before but thought I would try and keep this thread on track )

In the Salt I love Prawns & Pilchards ( Sorry guys but I just enjoy bait fishing with them ) and would rather use them than plastics anyday, mind you im not too accomplished with the fake baits. I do however enjoy using Squidgy Slick Rigs ( Yeah I know, Plastic ) and big Atomic Shads for reef creatures ( Think Ooglies and other uglies ). Hard bodied fishing with lures in saltwater would have to go to the Ecogear range, Bream lures ( Sx 40 / Ck 40 ) that are not designed to troll but do so quite well.

I love trolling lures in Freshwater to the point that some days thats all I do, it is very random on hook ups but passes the time quite well... I am addicted to lures and own pretty much any you can think of, Lively Lures in bleeding mullet pattern are good on my target species ( Redfin ) but nothing for me has eclipsed the good old Viking Talisman for constant catch rate on English Perch ( Craftmaster Merlin came close, once ). Im sure Redfin would take anything, even the kitchen sink...

Jackal Tn 60's work quite well when fish are deep and schooling, noisy little buggers with a tight action and worked retrieve. Expensive no doubt but IMO better than the knock offs or Daiwa brand rattlers... A great searching lure and one that comes out of the box when the fish are quiet or a new waterway is fished for the first time.

Kind of funny to think that most of the natives caught in Canberra by members on this forum have been caught using a lure designed for Bream, not for natives ( Think Jackal Deep Chubby in Ghost Ayu ).

1* Prawns / Pilchards ( Saltwater )
2* Viking Talisman ( Freshwater )
3* Ecogear Sx 40 / Ck 40 ( Saltwater )
4* Jackal Tn 50 / Tn 60 ( Freshwater )


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Sparra said:


> Thanks Red I will chase some up...Davo's shop closed down a few months back...
> Cheers...Sparra


Bugger!.....I went there a few times earlier this year (before my coast trips slowed down over winter).

I liked the guy - seemed genuine enough and willing to offer advice - sometimes advice that may have been detrimental to a sale but was honest. I admired him for that. Also made custom rods on site as well so carried a bit of knowledge.

Sorry to see him gone....did not realise he was closed down.

Bart70


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Self Edited!  8) 8)

1...2...3...4...5...6...7...8...9...10 8)

Shake and Bake!


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

haha Hey Landyman, you know what they say about people in glass houses mate.....Mr Black Diamond rods :lol: :lol: 
I know im a noobie around here but even Ive noticed certain brands get alot of exposure, its just human nature and works at both ends of the scale, people are more likly to want to tell others about a bargin just as much as that top end bit of gear.
You blokes should know this sort of thing isnt limited to fishing gear, pretty much anything you can spend your hard earned on can get the same treatment.

Brand loyalty can be a touchy subject and really an area where alot of us need to agree to disagree  Thats my take on Zones and the fella with the jackal avatar situation, dont take this the wrong way guys... but I reckon if either of them got some sponsorship we would be the first to hear all about it :lol: :lol: and rightly so, everyone likes free or cheap gear 

Ive got nothing against the people with strong brand loyalty, the way I see it they put the info out there which allows me to pick and choose whats right for me. For example ive known about BD rods for a fair while now, even had a little play around with a couple of the bream sticks, seen the fish they catch...same with the nitro and loomis rods. I know blokes down here that love them so through them I know what each brand has to offer....yet I still have my $100 Silstar noodlestick :lol: It does the job for me and has been a surprisingly good little rod. And like anyone I'll pickup the most expencive item first, its like a sixth sense :lol: most commonly demonstrated by the female of the species but not limited too :lol:

All I know is we arnt playing for sheep stations here, this place has a great "vibe" lets keep it that way 

I'll crawl back under my bloody rock now 8)

cheers
Baldy


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Baldy said:


> .yet I still have my $100 Silstar noodlestick :lol:


Mate that is still off the top shelf for me, my tops is $69 graphite special from All Sports :lol:



Baldy said:


> I'll crawl back under my bloody rock now


Move over I will join you under the rock, as I only looked in this thread after hearing of the unusual replies from another member and think under the rock looks good after a read through :wink:


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

I found some ecogear in at Charlies Tackle World and grabbed a couple of SX40's...I sure hope they work because they are dear little buggers... :shock: :shock: I think I will upgrade my leader a lttle so I can keep them for more than a few casts...
cheers...Sparra


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Plastics all the way for me, 
dont use bait at all anymore, but livies are always good up here in qld,

my favs at the moment would be the squidgy flick baits in 85mm green meanie, 
but also done pretty well on he same lure in evil minnow
also worth a look are any 3" grubs but my preferance has been manns chart/red tail
and one more the 3" atomic prong in shrimp core.
all these lures have landed me a lot of fish in the last few weeks, cod, trevs, jacks, flathead etc

as for hard bodies well i think most of them work although jacks seem to like orange/gold in my experience

good luck


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

> as for hard bodies well i think most of them work although jacks seem to like orange/gold in my experience


I have heard the same. A mate of mine recommended I try the Bronze coloured Mad Mullet, which is kind of like an orange gold colour. Haven't caught anything on it yet however.
I can kind of see why people specifically target Jacks. They are not easy to catch.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Baldy said:


> haha Hey Landyman, you know what they say about people in glass houses mate.....Mr Black Diamond rods :lol: :lol:


I have NO COMMERCIAL INTEREST with Black Diamond Rods.. 
I do not have their logo as my avatar
I do not ONLY recommend their gear.. see Berkley dropshot etc..

8)


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

And he takes the bait!!!...couple of big headshakes and hes gone again!!....bugger, I should have used a single :lol: :lol: hehe No problems Landy, I said it with tounge in cheek mate, just having a stir 8)

Thats it Dodge, we all draw our lines in the sand somewhere 

cheers
Baldy


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Baldy said:


> And he takes the bait!!!...couple of big headshakes and hes gone again!!....bugger, I should have used a single :lol: :lol: hehe No problems Landy, I said it with tounge in cheek mate, just having a stir 8)
> 
> Thats it Dodge, we all draw our lines in the sand somewhere
> 
> ...


I know - and that is why I used the 8) .....

Having strong feelings of loyalty is one thing.. spamming about a product is another..

Back on topic... I caught all my fish today on a Gulp nuclear chicken minnow - now that is one company I would LOVE to be "invovled" with
Nothing else worked today


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

You should try the deep diving Mad Mullets Ladyman. They are good for Jacks.

If I'm gonna Spam a product I'm gonna Spam it good. :lol:


----------

